# pork shoulder  temporary storage.  4-5 hours approx.  please help.



## steelandsmoke (Mar 21, 2012)

So here is my dilemma.  My pork shoulder will be coming out of the smoker about 9am so I can put the ribs in.  I plan on serving the BBQ around 2pm.   What do I do with the pork shoulder for about 5 hours?  Shred it and put in the refrigerator? keep it in a warm oven for 5 hours?   Any thoughts?  

I will be posting mega pics too.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 21, 2012)

wrap with towels and into an ice chest   should be just fine for 5 hours.  I think it would be easier to pull and moister if you wait until it comes out of the ice chest to pull.


----------



## steelandsmoke (Mar 21, 2012)

would the towels draw out the juices?  what about foil?


----------



## irie (Mar 21, 2012)

im with Al that thing should be pretty warm still even after 5 hours if its wrapped up good and stuffed in a cooler. Last time I made pulled pork it rested for around 3.5-4 hours until everyone arrived and it was still steaming when I pulled it apart.


----------



## so ms smoker (Mar 21, 2012)

What Al said. You should be fine. And welcome to the forum!

Mike


----------



## steelandsmoke (Mar 21, 2012)

I am thrown by the whole towel thing.  Like regular towels?  Why does foil seem better?


----------



## alblancher (Mar 21, 2012)

Wrap the meat in aluminum foil so you don't lose your juices.  If you want after you wrap in foil, place in a pan to catch extra juice, set pan and meat in ice chest and shove nice thick bath towels around the meat.  All you are doing is insulating the meat.


----------



## steelandsmoke (Mar 21, 2012)

Got it!  Thank you!    2 pork shoulder, 6 racks of ribs, chicken wings and ABT's.  Will post results as soon as I can.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 21, 2012)

That cooler trick is one I learned here...Works great...JJ


----------



## mr500 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yupp love the cooler...smoked a turkey in nov...Off the smoker at 4-5AM and packed up nice and tight...We ate around 2pm same day and let me tell ya, the turkey was  hot!!! Almost as hot as if I took it off the smoker 10 min earlier. Wrapped it  twice over with foil, crammed towels all around her and did NOT open the chest till we were about to eat...

Worked out reallyy well!!!

M


----------

